# Cpt code for anterior lumbar corpectomy



## mdarling (Jul 15, 2016)

Does anyone know what code I should use for an Anterior Lumbar Corpectomy?  The CPT code only lists cervical.


----------



## avon4117 (Jul 15, 2016)

what about 63087?


----------



## mdarling (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you Donna,   That is the code that I came up with. The MD came in this morning and he said to use 63090.


----------

